# CBS/CRS with amano shrimps?



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

So I have to care for 2 amano shrimps for awhile and its in my CBS/CRS tank. There is berried CRS so I was wondering if the amano shrimps might eat the babies since amano shrimps are so big compared to CRS/CBS and the babies would be definitely very tiny in comparsion. [I know shrimps eat dead shrimps but what about live tiny ones?]


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

anyone? Bump


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

In my experiences, I have not noticed too much of issue breeding CRS with keeping these two types of shrimps together. Just keep them well fed if you are really worry.


----------



## Icemancometh (Jun 17, 2012)

I have been breeding CRS for a few years now, in my 80gallon cube I have upwards of 600 CRS and a half dozen amano and a couple bamboo shrimp, along with a quartet of Otto's. The amano have never been a problem outside of being just a bit more aggressive around food than the CRS, so feed accordingly- i have hundreds of shrimplets in the vicinity of amano shrimp while eating- never seen an issue. I have the amano's and ottos to do a job, keep any algae in control- they do a good job. The Bamboo just looks impressive- in theory if a shrimp let were to get into its catchers-mit, likely to be eaten - never seen it though.

Cheers

Mike


----------

